# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  احتاج إلى من يرشدني إلى كيفية حفظ سورة النساء بإتقان ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

احتاج إلى من يرشدني إلى كيفية حفظ سورة النساء بإتقان ، لاحظت أني لا أستطيع تسميع السورة عن غيب على الرغم من محاولات حفظي لها . فأنا أحفظ الآيات ولكن عندما أبدأ بالتسميع لا أعرف الآيه التي بعدها على الرغم من قرائتي لتفسير السورة .
ارجوا توجيهي لحفظ السورة بإتقان ؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

!!!!!

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سورة النساء معروفة لدى حفظة كتاب الله-تعالى- بانها من السور التي فيها شيئ من العسر على الطالب, ولكن كل عسير فهو يسير على من يسّره الله عليه, وما انصحك به اخيّة ههنا امور لعلها بتوفيق الله تكون نافعة ومعينة لك على بلوغ مقصودك:
1-اكثري دعاء الله-جل وعلا-الذي بيده مشيئة كل أمر بأن يفتح عليك وان ييسر لك الحفظ وان يسددك.
2-كوني متهيئة ومستعدة تماما للحفظ وذلك باختيار الوقت والمكان المناسبين مع  الاستعداد النفسي للحفظ, والمقصود من كل هذا تفريغ القلب من كل الشواغل والصوارف التي تجعل الحفظ ضعيفا ان لم يكن منعدما, اجتهدي في هذا الاستعداد.
3-قللي مقدار جزء الحفظ وليكن على حسب استعدادك وقوة حافظتك.
4-رددي جيدا جيدا هذا المقدار وليكن الحفظ على مجالس متعددة.
5-اعرضي ما تحفظينه وسمعيه على ذي هيبة وقدر في نفسك ولا تجعلي نفسك استاذك,واجمعي عند التسميع بين الجديد والقديم.
6-اربطي بين الجزء والذي يليه برابط آية او جزء من الآية تقفين عنده وتبدئين منه حتى يلتئم لك شمل السورة.  
7-لاتنتقلي من جزء الحفظ حتى يكون حفظه جيدا بشهادة المحفظ.
8-لا تغفلي عن تعاهد ما حفظتيه بالتكرار والتثبيت دائما.
أسال الله-جل وعلا- لنا ولك التوفيق والتسديد.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نفع الله بك الأمة ووفقك لما يحب ربنا ويرضاه

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> نفع الله بك الأمة ووفقك لما يحب ربنا ويرضاه


آمين, وإياكِ بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## ابو مطرقة

لاتنسي ان تفهم معاني السورة عن طريق التفسير الميسر..
قسمي السورة الى مواضيع .....
اعانك الله

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> فأنا أحفظ الآيات ولكن عندما أبدأ بالتسميع لا أعرف الآيه التي بعدها على الرغم من قرائتي لتفسير السورة .


نصيحتي لكِ: لا بُدَّ أن تَربِطي كلَّ آية بالتي تليها؛ يعني: تحفَظِينَ بوصل الآيات لا بفصل كلِّ آيةٍ عن التي تَلِيها، هذا الوصلُ سيحلُّ لك إشكالَ ربط كلِّ آية بالتي تليها تمامًا، وهذا مجرَّب وكانت النتيجة فوقَ ما كنت أتصوَّر.

وهذه النصيحة ليست لسورة النساء فحسب، بل لسُوَر القرآن كافَّة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أتى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم رجل يستحمله فلم يجد عنده ما يتحمله فدله على آخر فحمله فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فأخبره فقال إن الدال على الخير كفاعله . صحيح الترمذي
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سعيد الموصلي

بكتابتها باليد 

و بسماعها بالأذن

و بتكرارها باللسان 

و بتدبرها بالعقل و القلب 

و قبل ذلك كله الاستعانة بالله تعالى

----------


## محب الهدى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سورة النساء معروفة لدى حفظة كتاب الله-تعالى- بانها من السور التي فيها شيئ من العسر على الطالب, ولكن كل عسير فهو يسير على من يسّره الله عليه, وما انصحك به اخيّة ههنا امور لعلها بتوفيق الله تكون نافعة ومعينة لك على بلوغ مقصودك:
> 1-اكثري دعاء الله-جل وعلا-الذي بيده مشيئة كل أمر بأن يفتح عليك وان ييسر لك الحفظ وان يسددك.
> 2-كوني متهيئة ومستعدة تماما للحفظ وذلك باختيار الوقت والمكان المناسبين مع الاستعداد النفسي للحفظ, والمقصود من كل هذا تفريغ القلب من كل الشواغل والصوارف التي تجعل الحفظ ضعيفا ان لم يكن منعدما, اجتهدي في هذا الاستعداد.
> 3-قللي مقدار جزء الحفظ وليكن على حسب استعدادك وقوة حافظتك.
> 4-رددي جيدا جيدا هذا المقدار وليكن الحفظ على مجالس متعددة.
> 5-اعرضي ما تحفظينه وسمعيه على ذي هيبة وقدر في نفسك ولا تجعلي نفسك استاذك,واجمعي عند التسميع بين الجديد والقديم.
> 6-اربطي بين الجزء والذي يليه برابط آية او جزء من الآية تقفين عنده وتبدئين منه حتى يلتئم لك شمل السورة. 
> 7-لاتنتقلي من جزء الحفظ حتى يكون حفظه جيدا بشهادة المحفظ.
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرًا

وتأكيد لهذا أقول للأخت...

1- قسمي السورة إلى أرباع أي احفظي كل يوم أو أسبوع مثلاً ربع واحد فقط
2- ابدأي حفظك من فترة الصباح لأنها أفضل لو استطعتي او قبل الظهر
3- افتحي المصحف على الربع الذي ستحفظيه
4- احفظي كل مقطع من الآيات أو مجموعة مع بعضها وكرريها عدة مرات
ثم المقطع الذي بعده ثم أعيدي من الأول حتى تحفظي الربع
5- بعد حفظه الأول اقرأيه حفظأ خمس مرات مرتلا كأنك تصلي به
6- ثم آخر النهار بعد المغرب او العشاء اعيدي تسميعه على احد او لنفسك
7- وفي المرة التالية قبل حفظ الجديد سمعي في خمس دقائق الربع الأول
وهكذا 
8- ثم إذا حفظتي نصف جزء منها أي 4أرباع سمعيها كلها
9- ثم اكملي بقية السورة.

ملحوظة:
1- يتم ذلك في مدة بداية نصف ساعة فقط كل ربع واستمري
2- احفظي في غرفة مغلقة بدون أي صوت مشوش عليك
3- ثبتي مكان حفظ اليومي فهذا مهم جدا والمجرب يعرف.

جربي ولن تخسري.......

وفقكي الله لحفظ كتابه

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

قال عليه الصلاة والسلام :   (( خيركم من تعلم القرأن وعلمه ))
فخير المعلمين هو معلم القرآن وخير ما تعلم المرء هو تعلم القرآن ، بارك الله فيكم 

هل يمكنني نسخ مشاركاتكم وطباعتها وتوزيعها على طالباتي ؟

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> هل يمكنني نسخ مشاركاتكم وطباعتها وتوزيعها على طالباتي ؟


لا مانع عندي وأسأل الله-جل وعلا-لنا جميعا التوفيق.

----------


## أبو إبراهيم القصيمي

هل تريدي ضبط القرآن ؟
(اتركي الذنوب و كرري )

----------


## غريب الدنيا

نقي النية

واتركي الذنوب

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ثمر الألباب

https://www.mediafire.com/file/1aotv0tr18c46cb/aneesaa.mp4/file

----------


## ناصر محمد مخزوم

أخرج الشيخان عن ابن عمر ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إنما مثل صاحب القرآن كمثل الإبل المعقلة إن عاهد عليها أمسكها وإن أطلقها ذهبت.وزاد مسلم في رواية: وإذا قام صاحب القرآن فقرأه بالليل والنهار ذكره، وإذا لم يقم به نسيه.
اقرائي بها في الصلاة وخصوصا قيام الليل وابشري .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا





> https://www.mediafire.com/file/1aotv...eesaa.mp4/file


الصورة غير واضحة في الرابط

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

الاستماع...... فهذا هو الأساس، فإن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قد استمع الي القرآن ابتداءا من جبريل عليه السلام، ثم كتاب تفسير البقاعى للرابط بين الآيات وكتاب الزبير الغرناطي والاسكافي والكرماني للمتشابه اللفظي و أيضا ابن عاشور فسورة النساء تحتاج ضبط خاصة عجز الآيات

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
> Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com


حبذا لو رفعته في المجلس هنا لتعم الفائدة،  بارك الله فيكم.

----------

